# Timing of new field forum



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I was out of town this past weekend and just noticed the new Field Archery forum. I am glad that it is available and plan to frequent it. However, the timing of new field forum (one month on trial basis) may not be ideal. I think the active field season is over nearly everywhere. People are preparing for indoor leagues and tournaments. Here in Texas we still get a lot of nice warm weekends where I can practice field, if there are no indoor tournaments that conflict with it.

I hope there will be a lot of activity and interest in the field forum. But if there is not in this first month, I do not think that necessarily means it is a bad idea to offer it. As more people become aware of it, and as next spring's field tournament season approaches, interest will likely increase.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I believe this forum is intended to cover all spot shooting venues to include indoor target archery.......:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I like the Idea of this forum....they just got the name wrong...

BH will fix this in time.:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree Gator. I think a lot of people will not visit without the word "spots" in the title...... I wouldn't have if I hadn't asked BH where the new spot forum was he told me to check out. I couldn't find it.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I believe this forum is intended to cover all spot shooting venues to include indoor target archery.......:wink:


Exactly.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I like the Idea of this forum....they just got the name wrong...
> 
> BH will fix this in time.:wink:


More to worry about right this second....but the field name does kind of keep it covert.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

erasmu said:


> I was out of town this past weekend and just noticed the new Field Archery forum. I am glad that it is available and plan to frequent it. However, the timing of new field forum (one month on trial basis) may not be ideal. I think the active field season is over nearly everywhere. People are preparing for indoor leagues and tournaments. Here in Texas we still get a lot of nice warm weekends where I can practice field, if there are no indoor tournaments that conflict with it.
> 
> I hope there will be a lot of activity and interest in the field forum. But if there is not in this first month, I do not think that necessarily means it is a bad idea to offer it. As more people become aware of it, and as next spring's field tournament season approaches, interest will likely increase.


Just sit back....post and learn...we aren't gonna have a problem keeping it....another week and we will have already caught and past a few forums that have been here for a LONG time.:wink:

and like the others said....it isn't all about field....just look at the threads already posted


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I vote to keep the name "Field Forum". I may be alone in this but I find the term "spots" offensive, when what they are talking about are paper targets. I most often hear the term used by some 3D shooter who then proceeds to put down anyone who shoots at mear "spots". If Field isn't inclusive enough, how about "NFAA Field and Indoor Fourm". That would cover not only field but Vegas and the 300 round shot in Louisville.

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Forum*

I would rather keep the title Field Forum so that people understand that we are serious about pursuing people with a desire to learn something about field archery. Nothing wrong with having other target archery questions either.
I mean nothing is perfect. LOL
Jbird


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm here for the NFAA indoor info, not the Field info. I've never heard of a field shoot in Indiana. Do we have to start with the nose up field attitude already????:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Dave T said:


> I vote to keep the name "Field Forum". I may be alone in this but I find the term "spots" offensive, when what they are talking about are paper targets. I most often hear the term used by some 3D shooter who then proceeds to put down anyone who shoots at mear "spots". If Field isn't inclusive enough, how about "NFAA Field and Indoor Fourm". That would cover not only field but Vegas and the 300 round shot in Louisville.
> 
> Dave


Good enough Dave. I like your title. All inclusive. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Lighten Up*

I guess you missed the big green smiley face, huh.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I believe this forum is intended to cover all spot shooting venues to include indoor target archery.......:wink:


My thoughts too. Seems as if many of us visiting here have similar interests...Field and indoor. Basically, a bunch of spotties! :wink: No foam here...unless it resides on...... :darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Jbird said:


> I guess you missed the big green smiley face, huh.


Did you miss my wink???:wink:


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*Erasmu indoors*

Erasmu didn't bother to mention he was shooting the Aggie Indoor over the weekend and that is why he missed the startup.  He shot very well and didn't even get upset with the recurves he had to shoot with. 
Ed, I'm on my out to help figure out the new field course for Cowtown Bowmen, so get ready to join and shoot next spring!

Mike Frizzell
Barebow Recurve


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I think it a great forum and getting lots of action. So hopefully it will be around for a long time. I too like the name Field Archery Forum... but then Field archery is my favorite and I'd like to see it get more exposure, so I may be a little one sided.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I agree, keep the name FIELD FORUM....plenty descriptive, and we all know we can discuss indoors and target rounds as well.

field14:wink::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

yes, keep it field forum, I'm just finally figuring out that I before E rule.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

If you keep it "Field Forum" only.....then a lot of people will never set foot in it. Not that they have anything against field shooting, they just don't have access to it and therefore don't care about it. I do not associate indoor spots with field shooting. I'm sure I'm not in the minority.:wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I like the Field Forum name also. But there is a point in the name giving direction to the form both literally and figuratively.

Field and Target Forum(FTF)


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't think the name needs to change, but, if it does, we MUST keep Field in the title. There have been a couple of decent suggestions that keep Field in the title.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

gitnbetr said:


> Erasmu didn't bother to mention he was shooting the Aggie Indoor over the weekend and that is why he missed the startup.  He shot very well and didn't even get upset with the recurves he had to shoot with.
> Ed, I'm on my out to help figure out the new field course for Cowtown Bowmen, so get ready to join and shoot next spring!
> 
> Mike Frizzell
> Barebow Recurve



Why would I get upset with recurve shooters? Just because two of them managed to outscore me in that session? Or because one of them did it shooting barebow? I enjoyed the tournament and your company immensely. I wish I had shot better, but I will be working hard on my game. 

Depending upon where the new Cowtown location is, I will have to check it out. I shoot mostly at the IBA range, with some at Texins during the week.

Shoot well Mike. I am sure to see you soon.


----------

